
Google Confirms Friend Connect - getp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/12/google-confirms-friend-connect/
======
brlewis
This is big non-news. Quote: _The bigger downside of Friend Connect is that
Websites using it cannot mash up the data with their own to make compelling
new applications. Glazer confirmed that the data will be sent to third party
sites via an iframe rather than directly through a set of APIs (as Michael
speculated on Friday)._

------
redorb
seems cool; I like the idea of having code I can copy and paste and
"magically" features appear on my site. The problem is most of the time
"magic" doesn't work out.

